# HREs/Fikse Wheels: Mucho $$$, but why?



## WRS2K (Feb 28, 2002)

Customizable, but what of the quality and strength of wheels justify its high price point? I suspect it's not on R&D money since they're both pretty small companies who don't have the deep pockets and histroy like the BBS and SSR of this world.
Never gave my business to either company, but in my experience through family members who have sported HRE wheels... they get bent up pretty easily, but then it could be because he was running 19" wheels, but still no excuse as the Seattle roads aren't too horrible since our weather is fairly mild and we've got Microsoft $$ helping us out. Bling.
Fikse definitely has more motorsport presence and so does Kinesis. But I do know that all three source the materials from the same manufacturer.
Check out the thread and share your thoughts if you will.
http://forums.s2ki.com/forums/...78416
Cheers,
Ben


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: HREs/Fikse Wheels: Mucho $$$, but why? (WRS2K)*

Most of the price comes from marketing the wheels as high end stuff. Careful and planned marketing of your product can make it seem a lot more glamorous than it really is.


----------



## WRS2K (Feb 28, 2002)

Completely valid point.
Now, does wheel strength and performance follow the glamour of touting "fully forged 6061-T6"?


----------



## Habitual Linestepper (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (WRS2K)*

well as the owner of a set of fikse FM-10's I can attest to the quality, strength and durability of the wheels. 
HRE are glamour only wheels (although strong) but glamour only, Fikse on the otherhand is deeply embroiled in racing. 
There is quite a bit of r&D into their wheels. I had a barrel crack on one of the fikses (hit a huge pothole on the freeway and i called fikse, sent the wheel to them and they replaced the barrel, rebuilt the wheel and totally cleaned it all for free. that sold me.
Although right now im rocking $400/piece schmidt modern lines.


----------



## MKII GTI (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: (dub_addict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub_addict* »_well as the owner of a set of fikse FM-10's I can attest to the quality, strength and durability of the wheels. 
HRE are glamour only wheels (although strong) but glamour only, Fikse on the otherhand is deeply embroiled in racing. 
There is quite a bit of r&D into their wheels. I had a barrel crack on one of the fikses (hit a huge pothole on the freeway and i called fikse, sent the wheel to them and they replaced the barrel, rebuilt the wheel and totally cleaned it all for free. that sold me.
Although right now im rocking $400/piece schmidt modern lines.

I know some people with fikses and they made the same points as you. They are super strong wheels and very durable for every kind of use and if it breaks they fix it. 
Not to mention they look incredible


----------



## WRS2K (Feb 28, 2002)

Good to hear you had a good experience with the Fikse guys. Their machining shop is local to me (which is basically what Fikse is about).
I think Fikse is like 10 years old. Is 10 yrs enough to be deeply "embroiled" in racing and how much Fikse dollar and resource is thrown at "quite a bit of R&D"? How does that $$$ amount compare to the big dogs like OZ?



_Modified by WRS2K at 8:41 PM 1-26-2004_


----------



## Habitual Linestepper (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (WRS2K)*

well, just check out their webpage and see what cars are running fikse wheels...
simply beacuse they are smaller doiesnt mean that they dont have significant $$ backing. Yes I think 10 years is enough. its not like bobs circle track is running fikse, their are big name porsche grand am teams runnig them.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I know ALOT of BMW guys with HREs...
and they always seem to be having some kind of problem with them (corrosion, slow leaks, etc...) but they always get them fixed without a hassle and never really complain about the quality...
I wouldnt buy them though... too much money.
Fikse on the other hand... I love those wheels.
and the iForged wheels Ive heard nothing but complaints about.
but I dont think a Fikse is any better than a good forged BBS, Volk Racing, SSR, Work Equip or OZ wheel


----------



## Beltfed (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (Chapel)*

HREs are grossly overpriced and overrated, Fikse makes a nice wheel as does BBS.


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Beltfed)*

One of my HREs has a slow leak, and the front wheel lips bend if you look at them wrong.







But damn they look good.


----------



## WRS2K (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (dub_addict)*

Check out their web page (i.e. heavily Fikse-created information that exists to serve their marketing and sales arm)?
C'mon, man. Let's dig down deeper here and see if you or someone else can back up what they're typing up re: Fikse.
Knows enough to be dangerous. Too much of that going on.


----------



## Habitual Linestepper (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (WRS2K)*

well dude you wanted to know racing onfo, all the teams they help out are right there, what more info do you want...
info from a bbs tema on fikse wheels?


----------



## Habitual Linestepper (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Chapel)*

I do think your average fikse production wheel is of a higher quality of the average BBS, volk etc. (single or multipiece wheels)


----------



## awwsheeet (May 17, 2001)

*Re: (dub_addict)*

you get what you pay for. i heard hre are forged and are super strong...am i wrong? i own one hre wheel in a weird size and bolt parttern jsut to goof around on but thats about it


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (dub_addict)*

I've also heard bad stories abour HRE's. I spoke to a guy with a C5 who had a BEAUTIFUL set of these wheels. I was talking to him about them and he told me he was ready to go on his third set because they pitted so badly living down by the Jersey shore. He said he spent like $5k or so on the wheels. 
I was looking into wheels some time ago. I wanted a set of 17in forged wheels. The cheapest pair I could find started at like $450/wheel. Someone told me about centerline wheels. I checked them out, they are rotary forged rims that are not nearly (not even close) to as nice looking as say HRE or Fikse wheels. But they are strong as hell and very light, so I bought them. I drove over a lip in the road that was so intense, the car actually stalled out. The wheels and tires however, remain in perfect shape. They were around $300/wheel. 
It's really about what you want, just like with cars themselves. You can buy a brand new BMW M3 and pay the extra money for everything that comes along with owning such a car. Or you can pay less and buy say an STi, that is still expensive mind you, but a bargain compared to the M3 and has performance that is in the same league.
In the end, if I had an image car, I would be more likely to buy the image wheels. If I drove am M coupe or something with a bit more image and performance capability, I would likely have tried to pony up for a set of wheels that would match the car. Maybe some forged BBS's or Fikse rims.


----------



## throttle grotto (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: (6cylVWguy)*

well, bend a BBS and see if you get it fixed for free.....end of argument for me...Now if they just made 15's for the rabbit.....


----------



## Beltfed (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (dub_addict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub_addict* »_I do think your average fikse production wheel is of a higher quality of the average BBS,

Not really, you can get Fikse's for not much more than what a set of LMs cost. BBS makes excellent wheels (very strong), they have super expensive machinery that most wheel companies don't have.
Actually, HREs are not known for being that strong....which is why they are more of a pimp street wheel than a race wheel. BBS (high end models like the LM and RS-GT)) and Fikse make race wheels.




_Modified by Beltfed at 2:40 PM 1-26-2004_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Fikse makes great wheels for both race and street...
but their designs leave alot to be desired (if you arent a fan of simplistic basket weave and straight spoke design)
HRE makes all these great designs...
Id rather have a set of Fikse FM5s:








than a nice set of HREs
but I hear that the lower the number HRE you get the better the quality (but the less design choice
like the HRE 345:








I know a guy with a Turbo 2002 (aftermarket Turbo) with a set of OLD HREs in 14"
he says he's NEVER had a problem with them EVER!


----------



## WRS2K (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (dub_addict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub_addict* »_I do think your average fikse production wheel is of a higher quality of the average BBS, volk etc. (single or multipiece wheels)

I completely disagree. 
I do agree about the HREs being more about form and Fikse being more about function. Cuz Fikse wheels... let's face it... are very simplistic designs and the variety just ain't there. I wouldn't call them pretty wheels, but definitely racy in the track nerd sense. HRE wheels are very purty. Especially the 8 series.
However, for both purty and form, you can't beat... THEM BBS LMS.








that's the whole point of this thread, really.



_Modified by WRS2K at 11:25 PM 1-26-2004_


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (WRS2K)*

Fikse does not make a "production" wheel per se...they are all custom and all have comparable weight and strength. They do NOT make an "average" wheel; all are forged with no cheapie model lines. Yes they make the newer Profils but they've still retained the more classic of past. ALL still top-of-line forged. You will pay 50% up front before they start work and it'll take a good month to get them. Sometimes they have a few sets lying around, but rarely in what you'd want/need.
And I would disagree with the reply above to previous post having known folks who've had both. Note that the post to which you responded said "average BBS, Volk, etc." BBS does make some cheap cast and partially cast wheels, Fikse doesn't.
Personally, I prefer the more simply styled (strong) wheels ala Fikse (fewer spokes & wide machined/polished lips) with no heavy basket, no boltheads/rivets, etc. Just don't care for the pretty boy HRE's. But Fikse's ARO & FM10 are fairly "busy" in the spokes if you like that style...I'd prefer Mach 5's, but only after changing out the filthy pads on this TT. Fikse will build ANY offset you want with no additional charges with the MANY choices they provide. Additionally, you get nice choice of finishes or custom if so desired, at reasonable pricing. Some cars have such stinkin' dirty pads it's nice to have wheels which don't take another hour and half to clean after you've washed the car.
Wheels are highly personal items, so "you pays your money and makes your choices." http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Sheep at 2:56 PM 1-27-2004_


----------



## WRS2K (Feb 28, 2002)

Maybe the reverse lip technology is the culprit here.
I know Fikse is the classic double-edge and so are the BBS LMs. And so are the earlier HREs.
But, surely, Fikse makes very racey wheels. Definitely one of my favs. 
I'm just trying to get at some truth. Really, how strong is strong? I can't imagine all forged rims are equal in strength.
I still see BBS LMs as the top dog. It'd be cool to have access to some kind of strength test comparing the most popular wheels out there.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (WRS2K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WRS2K* »_It'd be cool to have access to some kind of strength test comparing the most popular wheels out there.

Load rating is an indication of strength. 1200lbs is the load rating for the forged Centerline RPM rims. I suspect this may be on the low side for forged wheels, but they have served me pretty well.


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (WRS2K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WRS2K* »_.... I'm just trying to get at some truth. Really, how strong is strong? I can't imagine all forged rims are equal in strength. I still see BBS LMs as the top dog. It'd be cool to have access to some kind of strength test comparing the most popular wheels out there.









No more point to this thread; you've already brought us "truth."
---------------
Do a Google search and most of your questions will be answered.
"Forged vs. cast wheels" and such....


_Modified by Sheep at 2:50 PM 1-28-2004_


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (Sheep)*

I bought my HREs cause I needed a custom set made with custom offsets, lug patterns and a wheel design to clear my front brakes. Guy Atherton at HRE helped me out with my wheels and did an amazing job. I had a tight timeline and they were ahead of schedule. Have nothing but praise so far for their customer service and ability to make completely custom wheels to my specs. Esp. after I spent 6 months fighting with another company who attempted to make their wheels at my same specs and failed after 3 attempts. My HREs are much lighter than the sets of wheels made by that other company. Stylewise, HRE set the trend and now every custom wheel company has knock-offs of their style wheels. I will most likely be buying a set of CCWs for the track. Pretty innexpensive compared to the others. Like $1800 a set. The owner of the shop my car's at has a set of Kenisis. They are real nice as well.
Fikse, Kenisis, and CCW are all nice wheels. My family is big into Corvettes and know many a people with each kind of wheel. I haven't heard any complaints from any of the Vette guys. Think it just depends on how you drive the car.


----------



## ceboyd (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (burgundyvr6)*

o.k. guys, I've owned Kinesis and Fikse.
I resold my Kinesis because I was unimpressed compared to my Fikse's.
I have always delt with the same guy at Fikse for the past 5 years.
I'm on my 2nd set of Fikse's.
I started with a set of 17" Kinesis that I resold and bought a USED set of 17" Fikse's that I had to have one of the rims repaired... Fikse replaced the rim instead of repairing it because they felt that the metal was 'compromised'. I paid ONLY the $25 to ship them the wheel.
I THEN decided to upgrade to a set of 18" Fikse's and bought them brand new and resold my 17" Fikse's.
BTW: All of the above wheels are for my Porsche and NOT VW as an FYI
I can easily highly recommend Fikse based on personal experience! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (bluehare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluehare* »_well, bend a BBS and see if you get it fixed for free.....end of argument for me...Now if they just made 15's for the rabbit.....









BBS RG-F - 15x7, forged, 10.8 lbs apiece..


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: HREs/Fikse Wheels: Mucho $$$, but why? (WRS2K)*

But to answer your initial question why?

BECAUSE I CAN CAN CAN!


----------



## ceboyd (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: HREs/Fikse Wheels: Mucho $$$, but why? (burgundyvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burgundyvr6* »_But to answer your initial question why?

BECAUSE I CAN CAN CAN!


Good answer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Disco_Potato (Dec 16, 1999)

*Re: (WRS2K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WRS2K* »_Check out their web page (i.e. heavily Fikse-created information that exists to serve their marketing and sales arm)?
C'mon, man. Let's dig down deeper here and see if you or someone else can back up what they're typing up re: Fikse.
Knows enough to be dangerous. Too much of that going on.

Dude, I hate to be like this but if you seem to just be trying to stir the pot with stupid marketing banter. Fikse provdes wheels to motorsport teams for marketing purposes mainly, as is the case with BBS and SSR and OZ etc., etc. Almost all of the Porsches in American endurance racing use either Fikse, BBS or OZ and Fikse is the sole provider of wheels to Fabcar.
Fikse may be a small company relative to BBS, but that has no bearing on the quality of the their products. If you are woried about the quality of Fikse wheels, you should go buy some steels wheels and be done with it.


----------



## Habitual Linestepper (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Disco_Potato)*

werd!
I think Fikses quality is only rivaled by BBS's motorsport wheels, the average BBS wheel is nothing compared to a production fikse piece.


----------



## ceboyd (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (dub_addict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub_addict* »_werd!
I think Fikses quality is only rivaled by BBS's motorsport wheels, the average BBS wheel is nothing compared to a production fikse piece.

That may be the case but after having 5 different sets of BBS rims bend on me (all too easily IMHO), I will NEVER buy a BBS rim again. OH, I also know someone who HAD ultra expensive BBS Magnesium centered rims for the track and they got stress cracks after ONE track day... so I'd stay away from magnisium wheels too... you have to x-ray them after every race to make sure they don't have fracture's.. That's fine for race teams sponsored by BBS or other sponsors who pay for all those expenses but not every day folks.
I have the FM5 Fikse in 18" right now BTW.
Oh, I had SSR GT3 Wheels that bent in 19" and had to get them repaired







...any wheel (regardless of how strong) that is alloy or even steel can bend or crack if you aren't careful of the roads and potholes, etc. In the case of my 19" wheel that bent, it had a super low 30 profile series tire on it so there wasn't much cushion.. I went over some rough railroad tracks and then next thing I knew my steering wheel was shaking








Interestingly enough, my Fikse 18" rims in FM5 ALSO have 30 series tires on the back and I've had no bending issues AND I drive in the street with them.. ...go figure..
So maybe it was dumb luck on the SSR GT3 getting bent... I dunno but after getting my SSR fixed, I resold them and decided to stick with Fikse for my Porsche!


----------



## schtebie (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (dub_addict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub_addict* »_I do think your average fikse production wheel is of a higher quality of the average BBS, *volk* etc. (single or multipiece wheels)

i'd like to disagree. the majority of volk racing wheels are made with racing in mind. the more popular models like the TE37 are single piece forged and are extremely strong and light. i have a set of rays engineering gram lights...17x7.5 weighing in at a measly 13.7 lbs. they're a fully forged wheel and i can vouch for their strength as i've run them through some of LA's worst potholes. 
if you look closely, a large portion of the motorsports industry in japan trusts rays engineering to be high quality racing material. drifters as well as JGTC cars run rays wheels because they've had such a good track record, especially under stress such as is experienced under racing conditions.


----------



## Disco_Potato (Dec 16, 1999)

*Re: (schtebie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schtebie* »_if you look closely, a large portion of the motorsports industry in japan trusts rays engineering to be high quality racing material. drifters as well as JGTC cars run rays wheels because they've had such a good track record, especially under stress such as is experienced under racing conditions.









The same could be said for Fikse here on the US motorsports scene, so are you saying that because Japanese racers use a Japanese wheel that makes it better than an American wheel used by American racers? 
Volk doesn't make a better wheel than Fikse because you own them and they are popular amoung Japanese racers, Fikse is a comprable wheel to Volk and Fikse specializes in custom one off offsets and widths unlike Volk.


----------



## ceboyd (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (Disco_Potato)*

Keep in mind that Fikse's initial focus has been Porsche (NOT JAPANESE) AND they are extremely well known and highly desired among Porsche owners.
Resale in the Porsche market on used Fikse's hold value better than Kineses too interestingly enough...


----------



## WRS2K (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (ceboyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ceboyd* »_
That may be the case but after having 5 different sets of BBS rims bend on me (all too easily IMHO), I will NEVER buy a BBS rim again. OH, I also know someone who HAD ultra expensive BBS Magnesium centered rims for the track and they got stress cracks after ONE track day... so I'd stay away from magnisium wheels too... you have to x-ray them after every race to make sure they don't have fracture's.. That's fine for race teams sponsored by BBS or other sponsors who pay for all those expenses but not every day folks.
I have the FM5 Fikse in 18" right now BTW.
Oh, I had SSR GT3 Wheels that bent in 19" and had to get them repaired







...any wheel (regardless of how strong) that is alloy or even steel can bend or crack if you aren't careful of the roads and potholes, etc. In the case of my 19" wheel that bent, it had a super low 30 profile series tire on it so there wasn't much cushion.. I went over some rough railroad tracks and then next thing I knew my steering wheel was shaking








Interestingly enough, my Fikse 18" rims in FM5 ALSO have 30 series tires on the back and I've had no bending issues AND I drive in the street with them.. ...go figure..
So maybe it was dumb luck on the SSR GT3 getting bent... I dunno but after getting my SSR fixed, I resold them and decided to stick with Fikse for my Porsche!


All wheels bend, man. Appreciate the honesty, but to denounce BBSs based on your experience alone is quite comical 5 sets or 20. Sounds like more driver than manufacturing process/quality to me. Why don't you learn to avoid them potholes better?


----------



## ceboyd (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (WRS2K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WRS2K* »_
All wheels bend, man. Appreciate the honesty, but to denounce BBSs based on your experience alone is quite comical 5 sets or 20. Sounds like more driver than manufacturing process/quality to me. Why don't you learn to avoid them potholes better?









In my case it had NOTHING whatsoever to do with potholes! I drive the same roads every day to and from work. I DO avoid potholes. I'm not in the habbit of wanting to deal with replacing rims for the slightest pothole. I had free replacement wheels twice from the dealer under warranty (TSB even stated those rims prone to bending easily and going out of round) --> (factory BBS rims)... then I bought aftermarket FIKSE (for my former BMW) and never had a bend problem again.. go figure







(SAME SIZE EXCHANGE to aftermarket too.. Factory BBS 17" to Fikse 17")


----------



## WRS2K (Feb 28, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear of your troubles. 
Thank you for clarifying that you had issues with factory BBS wheels (which are most likely cast to keep costs down) as opposed to their forged aftermarket wheels like the LMs and the RGRs that cost a bundle.


----------



## jason.lee (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (WRS2K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WRS2K* »_
I'm just trying to get at some truth. Really, how strong is strong? I can't imagine all forged rims are equal in strength.

I can attest to the strength of Fikse wheels. I have a 1971 Mercedes Benz 280se 4.5 (4600lbs) on Fikse FM/10's, 18X 8.5. I hit a rather substantial pothole with my right front wheel at about 25 mph. The outer lip has just the slightest bend, not even noticeable to the untrained eye. I love my wheels, except they are a pain in the butt to clean.


----------



## Ibid (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (4.5_sport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4.5_sport* »_I can attest to the strength of Fikse wheels. I have a 1971 Mercedes Benz 280se 4.5 (4600lbs) on Fikse FM/10's, 18X 8.5. I hit a rather substantial pothole with my right front wheel at about 25 mph. The outer lip has just the slightest bend, not even noticeable to the untrained eye. I love my wheels, except they are a pain in the butt to clean.

yes, it is true they are difficult to keep clean BUT that is the nice thing about getting them black anodized in the centers.... less to clean as diligently and it looks cool







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mmitose (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Habitual Linestepper)*

THAT'S HARD TO BELIEVE,I BOUGHT SOME PROFIL 5 FROM FIKSE AND TRAVIS COULDN'T OR DIDN'T KNOW WHAT OFFSET AND WIDTH TO SELL ME FOR MY CAR.I HAD TO SEND THE FRONTS BACK TO GET REDONE,THEY CHARGED ME FROM SHIPPING TO GETTING THE WORK DONE AND THEY STILL DIDN'T DO THE WORK RIGHT,THEY SUCK FROM START TO FINISH.TRAVIS SHOULD LOOK FOR A NEW JOB,HE HASN'T EVEN REPLIED TO MY EMAILS.ALL THAT MONEY FOR CRAPPY WHEELS,I SHOULD HAVE WENT WITH KENESIS


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (mmitose)*

Concerning the above, you probably are an exception. I've know many guys who purchased Fikse wheels (and raced them) and never had a problem getting proper fitment. Those guys typically go the extra distance to get a properly fitted wheel. It also should be a no-brainer if given dimensions/ET of your existing wheels when wanting to customize. In fact, it's so easy to figure out, there's not even a need to have Fikse work it out for you.
I've heard negatives about HRE strength, but I don't know anybody who personally has them. HRE tends to be more a dressy wheel in my understanding. Fikse's quality is without question. You're getting maximum strength for the weight of the wheel in modular form which facilitates repairs. They don't make a "street wheel" with lower quality... all first class racey stuff. My favorites are the FM5 and Mach 5. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mmitose (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Sheep)*

my concern was how they took care of me.telling me oh it will fit,when i tell them it won't.then sending the fronts back and having them cut the wheels down a half in.so they would fit.then they charge me to do it !the ano was also messed up and they said they fixxed it,guess what they didn't.your right i did tell them what i wanted but they didn't want to here it and did it the way they wanted and it was wrong and i had to pay for it .every wheel has scratches by the valve stems,i guess they can't put them in right either,they don't even reply to my emails,shouldn't i get some kind of refund for them not fixxing the ano which i paid for you think


----------



## mmitose (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Sheep)*

they only offered 44.5,38,32,offsets you ,very custom fitments


----------



## mmitose (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Sheep)*

if you talk to travis have him drop me a line


----------

